# Mesquite Burl bowl



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 12, 2015)

Got this mesquite root ball awhile back on ebay, was going to originally cut it up which I then thought was crazy and decided to try and turn it. Was a little tough, didn't make the recess deep enough the first time and it flew off the lathe. Finally got it done and think it's the prettiest bowl I've made, of course it's all in the wood. Still need to add more finish to it before it's fully done, put one coat of danish oil, might do a few wipe on poly perhaps but not sure.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

Cool! Almost looks like amboyna in the pics.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2015)

That is cool. Does it stand up?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 12, 2015)

Yea, I just don't have anyway of taking detailed pictures so I usually have to hold my bowls around light to be able to take pics.


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2015)

Very pretty! Tony


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 12, 2015)

That's great


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2015)

Awesome wood that you transformed! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2015)

Very cool looking!


----------

